# How do I cure my horses sunburn?



## monsterofastorm (Apr 22, 2011)

My horse tends to have her nose burn, we always but zinc on it. Lat year we used the a&d brand with zinc and it cleared it up quick.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Get him out of the sun definately! In during the day out at night. He has burned skin. No sun just like a person!

Stop the aloe. If he is cracked and peeling, he needs more protection that doesnt evaporate away and absorb.

Anywhere there is cracked bleeding areas, Apply a thin layer of Triple Antibiotic Ointment to keep infection down and then use Desitin or any like off brand. It has Zinc and protects very well. Apply very liberally to any affected area to sooth and protect. Apply at least twice a day or as needed if its really bad. 

Id also get him on a good supportive skin supplement to help him regenerate the compromised areas quickly.

You need to be very careful. If his skin is compromised, He can get infection very easily and you will absolutely need the vet to get some antibiotics. Id be hard pressed to not have him on them anyway. I have experiance with bad sunburn over a paints back and rump. It sucks for the horse.

Keep his stall super clean. If it seems needed, put a clean light cotton sheet on him. Wash it as much as you need to to keep it clean and free of serum or built up ointment. I like to use Borax in the wash.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

When DJ and Junior got sunburned last year, our vet gave us a medication called "pink lady." He swears by it for all kinds of minor wounds, and it is FANTASTIC on sunburns. DJ was burned all along the top of his back, poor guy. The pink lady had it practically healed in a week, and he was rideable in two weeks. 

You can order pink lady online, you don't have to get it from a vet. It has zinc in it and forms a protective barrier to prevent the bured area from burning again while it heals. Its a little pricey - we paid $15 for a small bottle, but that bottle was more than enough for the two horses. 

We kept the pink lady on the areas most prone to burning the rest of the summer - it worked better than sunscreen, but the guys may have been a little embarrassed to have so much pink on them!


----------



## quarterhorse (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you. I have A&D zinc oxide cream and i found some tripile antibiotic ointment. He is in his stall taoday. I did put on aloe this morning before i read your feed back. after that aloe dries i will start the creams. It does not look infected yet thank goodness nothing is swollen either so far.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yup, I agree, zinc oxide diaper rash cream. It will heal the burn and prevent it from getting more sunburned. I keep zinc on my pink nosed horses from May through October.


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

I use sunblocker mixed with skinsoftner and aloevera ointment, and when the sun is as strongest, I either take the horse in to the barn or put a horse blanket hon them.


----------



## quarterhorse (Apr 18, 2011)

So after the aloe was dried up this mornin I put the tripile antibiotic on the areas that were craked/semi blood and the baby butt cream on the areas were they were sore and peeling. 10 hours later it looked sooooooo much better. I think the aloe vera was actually making it worse. Thank you for all your input everyone. Baby butt cream is my new best friend.:lol: I even talked my husband in letting me invest in a uv fly sheet combo. heheh:lol:


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

I am jumping on board with the diaper rash cream tomorrow as my little paint has 2 burned butt cheeks. My vet has said to keep bullfrom on him but is gets too pastey and dries up too quickly. Never thought about the baby creams.
Here's to a pretty rump again!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm surprised no one said silver sulfadiazine cream... Its what they use to treat burn patients. GREAT STUFF!


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Where do you get that Starline? Im always up for something new. 

I have just always used Desitin since its easy to find anywhere OTC for sunburn/irritation and also for saddle/girth galls. It really seems to soothe protect and heal - just like baby's bum


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

After his burn is healed i would invest in a full coverup to protect him you can get them for about 90 here and they seem to work well.
Also stable him during high sun temmpretures or for the entire day


----------

